# Flashback Weekend



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

My son and I have tickets to the Flashback Weekend in Dixon, IL. It is scheduled for 9-10-10 and 9-11-10. My wife used my ticket and went with my son tonight.

SCHEDULE / EVENTS
Friday Sept. 10, 2010

Friday Night events to be held at the
MIDWAY DRIVE-IN
91 PALMYRA ROAD
DIXON, IL 61021

5:30PM Registration Booth open
5:30PM-7:45PM Horror Vendor area - In front of concession stand
7:45PM Opening remarks and introduction by Charles Band of Full Moon Entertainment
8:00 PM *DOLLS* (1987) courtesy of Full Moon Entertainment
9:45PM *THE UNDERTAKER & HIS PALS* (1966)
11:15PM *PIECES* (1983) courtesy of Grindhouse Releasing


I will be going on Saturday featuring Bruce Campbell.

SCHEDULE / EVENTS
Saturday Sept. 11, 2010

Saturday afternoon events including the Bruce Campbell autograph signing to be held at the
COMFORT INN
136 PLAZA DRIVE
DIXON, IL 61021

12:00PM Gates open
12:00PM-7:30PM Horror Vendor area - In front of concession stand
2:30PM Bruce Campbell autograph session

Saturday Night events to be held at the
MIDWAY DRIVE-IN
91 PALMYRA ROAD
DIXON, IL 61021

5:30PM Midway Drive-In gates open - MIDWAY DRIVE-IN
5:30PM-7:45PM Horror Vendor area - MIDWAY DRIVE-IN
7:45PM Bruce Campbell Q & A – at the stage in front of the screen
8:30PM *MY NAME IS BRUCE* (2008)
10:00PM *CHARLES BAND'S FULL MOON ROAD SHOW* – at the stage in front of the screen
11:00PM *THE EVIL DEAD* (1983) courtesy of Grindhouse Releasing
1:00AM *EVIL DEAD 2: DEAD BY DAWN* (1987)
3:00AM *ARMY OF DARKNESS* (1993)
4:30AM SURPRISE!!! NOT TO BE MISSED!!! 

http://www.flashbackweekend.com/schedule.html


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Attended the Saturday afternoon events held at the COMFORT INN. My son got a poster personally autographed by Bruce Campbell.

Also attended Saturday night events at the MIDWAY DRIVE-IN theater.
Bruce Campbell Q & A – at the stage in front of the screen
The movie, MY NAME IS BRUCE
CHARLES BAND'S FULL MOON ROAD SHOW – at the stage in front of the screen
and the movies
THE EVIL DEAD
and
EVIL DEAD 2: DEAD BY DAWN

There was more, but the events were running late. We were falling asleep so we went home. The whole thing probably didn't end until at least 7AM.

I'm sure that many of you have done this sort of thing before, but this was a first for me. I was probably only about 15 feet away from Bruce at the Q & A. It was awesome.


----------

